# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  La Carta Hummer

## nAcHo99

Hola estoy muy interesado en adquirir el juego de La Carta Hummer, alguien que lo tuviera me podria indicar  un poco que tal es y por privado un poco en que se basa. Gracias un Saludo Nacho

----------


## nAcHo99

Gracias Claudio, ya tengo el juego y bueno no es muy facil pero tampoco muy dificil jeje aunque el efecto me gusta mucho yo me cargo muy facilmente lo que sujeta la carta !! 
Un Saludo Nacho

----------


## gaga

Te aconsejo una cosa para que no te cargue...eso, practica mucho el lanzamiento, pues es el mayor problema de rotura y una vez en vuelo no des fuertes tirones pues se tensa y se rompe

----------


## xicu

Como haceis para que lo que sujeta la carta no se note, lo digo por el color que canta un poco. Supongo que la cuestión es hacerla girar rapidamente una vez que se hace la carga.

----------


## gaga

Pues lo mejor es aplicarle lojusto y ponerlo muy esparcido, a mi nunca se me ha notado, tienes que tener cuidado al lanzarla y al pararla, ya esta.

----------


## Kaos_sann

voy a resucitar este post por que yo tambien tengo ese efecto y si te fijas tanto en el librito que te viene como en el video de al promo, hcen girar la carta por el dorso, pero hoy vi un video en el lo giraban por la cara, aparecia la carta por al tecnica tenkai, añadian el "elemento" y lo tiraban, lo he probado y si coges una figura ( yo cogi una dama, como en el video) si que no se nota nada de nada

Un saludo

----------


## sertxos83

tampoco se nota tanto a masilla, es de un color azulado verdoso creo recordar y con una carta de dorso azul no se nota mucho


saludos

----------


## sertxos83

me ha dado por sacarlo de la maleta y la verdad es que se nota un poco bastante, supongo que lo ideal sera no dejar de mover la carta para disimular el efecto, por cierto para practicar que hilo es mejor? he provado hilo de coser y al dar las vueltas se acaba erredando y va algo mal y la verdad que no me apetece ponerme a sacar la fibra esa que es un coñazo xdd


saludos

----------


## Evil

En tiendamagia tienes unas hebras de hilo individuales, las cuales son realmente invisibles y te evitan el tener que ir sacando nylon.  :( 

reconmendable 100%

----------


## entete

el hilo que viene es ideal , aunque yo he usado tambien hilo de yasika, , tambien probe con hilo de media, y muy bien , , de todas fromas y por logica debe ser un hilo que sea algo elastico, no rigido , y la verdad el juego tiene infinits aplicaciones que ire poniendo, aunque ya se ha dicho una que yo he usado varias veces,

----------


## magicmontxito

Alguien tiene la carta hummer y quiere desprenderse de ella? estoy interesado

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Alguien tiene la carta hummer y quiere desprenderse de ella? estoy interesado


Si conoces el efecto,no es nada dificil de hacertelo tu mismo.

----------


## magicmontxito

Despues de usar el baston bailarin, me lo puedo imaginar! No lo conozco en profundidad, lo he visto realizar bastantes veces y es de los efectos que busco para mi performance! Aunque tengo dudas de su visualizacion de cara al publico en el circo y con la iluminacion que trabajamos. El baston puede realizarse con poca luz siempre que sea luminoso, pero la carta hummer ¿?. Pero quiero conocerlo mejor para realizarlo yo mismo, no se si "El Arte de la levitacion" me ayudaria con este efecto.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Despues de usar el baston bailarin, me lo puedo imaginar! No lo conozco en profundidad, lo he visto realizar bastantes veces y es de los efectos que busco para mi performance! Aunque tengo dudas de su visualizacion de cara al publico en el circo y con la iluminacion que trabajamos. El baston puede realizarse con poca luz siempre que sea luminoso, pero la carta hummer ¿?. Pero quiero conocerlo mejor para realizarlo yo mismo, no se si "El Arte de la levitacion" me ayudaria con este efecto.


Efectivamente,te ayudaria...
Fijate en este video y en la distancia a la que lo realiza este mago.También ten en cuenta su vestuario y las condiciones de luz aunque esté a plena luz de el dia.
Luego valora si te compensa para el circo...Yo creo que seria un efecto perfecto para tu terreno!!


El ciudadano del mundo - YouTube

P.D: Me encanta este mago!!

----------

